# Need to know the Length of a 1968 GTO driveshaft with a 4 speed.



## jfoley (Jul 21, 2012)

Could someone tell me what the length of the driveshaft is from center of the rear u joint to the center of the front u joint and from center of the rear u-joint to the end the the yoke? I have a Muncie M21 and it is 27 spline. 

Thanks


----------

